# Do you use Tapatalk? Why?



## mugzy (Jun 29, 2018)

Curious who uses Tatatalk here at UGBB and why?

The forum is coded to be responsive hence will work fine on any device. Also there is a UGBB mobile version which can be located at the bottom left in the drop down.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 29, 2018)

I do.  Primarily because of limited real estate on my phone.  Tapatalk reduces the cosmetics aspects of the site and just delivers the  content (i.e. it takes out things like the site banner,  thread bread crumbs, etc.)


----------



## automatondan (Jun 29, 2018)

I do not. I just stay logged in on my phone browser. Im just used to the regular forum interface. I am not a fan of change tho.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 29, 2018)

I use it just because I'm sort of addicted to the forum.  Never know when that next zinger could be posted.

I like that it provides me with notifications on thread posts where I'm subscribed already, nice feature.


----------



## mugzy (Jun 29, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I use it just because I'm sort of addicted to the forum.  Never know when that next zinger could be posted.
> 
> I like that it provides me with notifications on thread posts where I'm subscribed already, nice feature.



Have tried the "mobile" version of UGBB at the bottom left?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 29, 2018)

admin said:


> Have tried the "mobile" version of UGBB at the bottom left?


I have not, no sir.  I can check that out as well.


----------



## mugzy (Jun 29, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I have not, no sir.  I can check that out as well.



Please do and let me know what you think.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 29, 2018)

admin said:


> Have tried the "mobile" version of UGBB at the bottom left?




I used it it all the time when I first joined...works well


----------



## snake (Jun 29, 2018)

Sorry but no. It comes up on my cell and I X it out.


----------



## Jin (Jun 29, 2018)

I do not use it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 29, 2018)

I use it when I'm outdoors at work. Mostly force of habit TBH. Never thought of using the mobile version of the site.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 29, 2018)

No sir I do not. 
Just switched to the mobile version. I’ll give it a try.


----------



## mugzy (Jun 29, 2018)

Ultimately it would be beneficial if we coudl move as many members off tapatalk as possible.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 29, 2018)

I'll be honest with everyone, I absolutely hate tapatalk.  I hate everything about it.  I hate its family, its associates, the air it breathes.

I do a lot of ugbb browing on my phone and honestly just use the UGBodyBuilding v2 skin with no issues.  I've used the mobile as well but always find myself back on v2.


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm with the sponge man.  I do not like it.  I just use the normal site on my phone.  I have to zoom and pan for a few things, but I still prefer that.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 29, 2018)

never used tapatalk. v2 version is the best.  not crazy about the mobile version either.  saved link on phone and ipad brings me right in.


----------



## mugzy (Jun 29, 2018)

UBBresponsive will change size to fit any device.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 29, 2018)

admin said:


> Ultimately it would be beneficial if we coudl move as many members off tapatalk as possible.


I can unlink my account now, not an issue.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 29, 2018)

For anyone wanting to delete their Tapatalk account, they don't make it easy.  You have to email their support team to do so.

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/tapatalksupport/delete-my-account-t24683.html


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jun 29, 2018)

UBBresponsive for me. I've used the mobile in the past, but prefer UBBresponsive


----------



## Viduus (Jun 30, 2018)

UBResponsive for me as well.

Only issue is it hides the “mark forum threads as read” feature when using a phone. I need to use my iPad to set that.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 30, 2018)

admin said:


> Ultimately it would be beneficial if we coudl move as many members off tapatalk as possible.



What are the benefits of moving off Tapatalk?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 30, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> What are the benefits of moving off Tapatalk?




The boss is happy.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 30, 2018)

Being in IT, I was just genuinely curious.  I have heard from some others (thanks guys) and have seen the light. Going to be trying out the mobile layout.


----------



## Mythos (Jun 30, 2018)

Never used it..


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 30, 2018)

Have not used it.


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 30, 2018)

I do for the notifications


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 30, 2018)

I do not use tap talk


----------



## automatondan (Jun 30, 2018)

To be honest, taptalk always scared me a little. Idk, maybe im paranoid, but I dont like that a 3rd party has my login info and COULD access my info. I like privacy.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 1, 2018)

I use it on and off on selective boards.


----------



## ccpro (Jul 1, 2018)

admin said:


> Ultimately it would be beneficial if we coudl move as many members off tapatalk as possible.



I use it from time to time, but it's not anonymous enough for me.  I'll try mobile version I was unaware.  Thanks admin.


----------



## ccpro (Jul 1, 2018)

Just move to mobile app, just got get familiar now.


----------



## Jin (Jul 1, 2018)

ccpro said:


> Just move to mobile app, just got get familiar now.



Keep us updated.


----------



## KINGIV (Jul 2, 2018)

I use it because I'm always on the site with my mobile and the keyboard is too small on my phone.


----------



## BigJohnny (Jul 2, 2018)

Never tried it.


----------



## mugzy (Jul 2, 2018)

DreamChaser said:


> I do for the notifications



You can subscribe to threads or have an email sent when a response is made to a post you have replied in. I will set yours up now, you can change it anytime.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 3, 2018)

automatondan said:


> To be honest, taptalk always scared me a little. Idk, maybe im paranoid, but I dont like that a 3rd party has my login info and COULD access my info. I like privacy.



Agree 100%. I don’t like or trust tapatalk.


----------



## Popeye (Jul 3, 2018)

I've always used the normal browser... twisted dark green version... never tapatalk


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 3, 2018)

i use it sometimes for a while...Than lay off of it.  

im 50/50


----------



## j2048b (Jul 3, 2018)

U now as long as I've been here I've never used anything but tapatalk, its prolly not a good thing....

Do I log into the site to grab the app version


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 3, 2018)

You shouldn't trust Tapatalk and should stop using it.  They are pretty sketchy. 

First, it is likely that every time you make a post ANYWHERE using Tapatalk that they are creating a duplicate of our board in their database. 

Second, they appear to have created something of a chatroom attached to UGBB. Only they never even told us and getting it removed is an absolute nightmare. This chat they have built is being used in ways that violate UGBB community rules. 

If you give a damn about UG, quit using it. I use the responsive theme on mobile and it works great. You should too.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 3, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> You shouldn't trust Tapatalk and should stop using it.  They are pretty sketchy.
> 
> First, it is likely that every time you make a post ANYWHERE using Tapatalk that they are creating a duplicate of our board in their database.
> 
> ...



Yep that's what I was afraid about honestly,

What's the responsive theme? Just login under the web version?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 5, 2018)

j2048b said:


> Yep that's what I was afraid about honestly,
> 
> What's the responsive theme? Just login under the web version?



Yeah log in on mobile and look for the white bar down bottom.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 5, 2018)

I'll let admin chime in on this, but I believe that only way to prevent tapatalk from keeping a copy of UGBB in their cache is to deactivate tapatalk functionality from the forum; it doesn't matter if we use it or not, as long as it's activated, they'll keep a copy.


----------



## mugzy (Jul 5, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> I'll let admin chime in on this, but I believe that only way to prevent tapatalk from keeping a copy of UGBB in their cache is to deactivate tapatalk functionality from the forum; it doesn't matter if we use it or not, as long as it's activated, they'll keep a copy.



If we can get enough people to drop tapatalk that is the plan. 

j2048b, login to the forum via any web browser that's not tapatalk and you can choose from several different version of UGBB at the bottom left. UBBresponsive works on all devices. If you prefer just the mobile look try "UGBB Mobile style".


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 5, 2018)

If we're going to deactivate it, I'd propose we go ahead and set a date and start working towards migrating users to one of the web layouts.  Once a date is picked, we can start a thread with instructions and update it with reminders as the date gets closer.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 5, 2018)

Is there a reason why we dont have an app?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 5, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> If we're going to deactivate it, I'd propose we go ahead and set a date and start working towards migrating users to one of the web layouts.  Once a date is picked, we can start a thread with instructions and update it with reminders as the date gets closer.


Spoken like a true IT administrator, lol.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 6, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Spoken like a true IT administrator, lol.



Lol. Guess I need to work on that


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 9, 2018)

Tapatalk is shady and sucks...


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 5, 2018)

Nope.
I dont


----------



## Elivo (Aug 5, 2018)

Never used it , just pull the site up on browser on my phone when im on it.


----------



## ccpro (Aug 6, 2018)

I haven't left it yet....it is more user friendly....at least for me.


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 7, 2018)

No tapatalk for me


----------



## mugzy (Aug 7, 2018)

It is still installed however at some point we are going to have to pull the plug. Tapatalk is stealing our content and showing just how unsafe it is to keep using.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 7, 2018)

Can we get a ugb app??


----------



## mugzy (Aug 7, 2018)

j2048b said:


> Can we get a ugb app??



I would love to however its a couple of grand for an app. We are doing some server updates at the moment, maybe next year.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 7, 2018)

admin said:


> I would love to however its a couple of grand for an app. We are doing some server updates at the moment, maybe next year.


Cool, yeah i wasn't sure the cost, hopefully we can get one and drop tapatalk, i just use it for convenience


----------



## Superiorpharma (Aug 25, 2018)

I use it when doing errands, works fine but not my favorite..


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 26, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> You shouldn't trust Tapatalk and should stop using it.  They are pretty sketchy.
> 
> First, it is likely that every time you make a post ANYWHERE using Tapatalk that they are creating a duplicate of our board in their database.
> 
> ...


Point made I did not know will quit useing now


----------



## ccpro (Feb 27, 2019)

I'll stop asap


----------



## Jth375 (Jun 16, 2019)

I’ve only used it in the past but enjoyed it


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 14, 2019)

I just uninstalled Tapatalk because even though I paid for Pro eons ago, they expected me to pay .99 cents per month to use that steaming pile of an ap.  Since its inception, I had issues with it crashing out no matter the platform, Android or iOS.  To expect me to pay for something on a monthly basis that I already paid for was just the thing that tipped me into uninstalling it.


----------



## mugzy (Apr 1, 2020)

Bumping this for you tapatalk users. What features do you like about tapatalk? Have you tried the UGBB mobile theme located at the bottom left in the drop down?


----------



## white ape (Apr 1, 2020)

Don’t use it. If I’m on phone I just use the responsive browser. Works great for me. Would love an app though. Saw the post that it cost a few grand to do. What about a crowd funding deal after we all get back to work and normal?


----------



## mugzy (Apr 17, 2020)

If you are using Tapatalk please give the newly designed forum a look. The forum will automatically transform and respond to fit any mobile device.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 21, 2020)

mugzy said:


> If you are using Tapatalk please give the newly designed forum a look. The forum will automatically transform and respond to fit any mobile device.



I always use to use tapatalk, until i was informed they save everything, but honestly its just easier to have all my forums in 1 app, as i constantly have a million tabs open


----------

